# Would 35000-38000 give me a fairly good deal on a used M3?? Also, How's ebay for it?



## alwaysx4Christ (Aug 8, 2004)

Hello everyone. I just registered recently and therefore am a newbie to these forums and the m3 world. However, I just wanted to ask a few quick questions if you all wouldn't mind taking the time to answer just for a few secs.  As you can evidently see, my price funds are not that great for an e46 m3? What do you guys think? Do you think I would be able to get a fairly good deal with excellent condition and average mileage? Would I have to consider paying more for those? Also, ebay always seems to have some nicely priced m3's that are in good condition with low mileage from various dealers and individuals.. Anyone ever ordered from them? How reliable is ebay to get stuff like cars and such? tHANKs a lot for your time and any feedback much appreciated!


----------

